# [SOLVED] die "econf failed"

## Xywa

Witam,

Po reinstalce systemu, postawiłem w zasadzie wszysko na nogi, ale mam problem z kompilacją kilkunastu pakietów, czy to przy emerge -uDN world, czy to przy emerge kdeartwork-meta. Zauwazyłem że powtarza się ten sam problem:

 *Quote:*   

> * The specific snippet of code:
> 
>  *                      die "econf failed"
> 
>  *  The die message:
> ...

 

Co jest z tym econfem? Poniezej przyklady z 3 roznych pakietow - jako cytat a nie jako kod, poniewaz wytluscilem powtarzajacy sie problem.

 *Quote:*   

>  * Messages for package kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.5.9:
> 
>  *
> 
>  * ERROR: kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.5.9 failed.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Messages for package kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9:
> 
>  *
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> * Messages for package kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9:
> 
>  *
> 
>  * ERROR: kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9 failed.
> ...

 Last edited by Xywa on Thu Jul 17, 2008 4:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## largo3

To oznacza to, że błąd nastąpił w trakcie wykonywania ./configure dla danego pakietu. 

Z samego komunikatu "econf failed" niewiele można się dowiedzieć, ale jeśli pokażesz odpowiedni fragment logów to...  :Wink: 

----------

## Xywa

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> ale jeśli pokażesz odpowiedni fragment logów to... 

 

Dzięki za podpowiedź, coś juz mi świta

```
configure: error:

you need to install kdelibs first.

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.
```

----------

## largo3

Prawdopodobnie zainstalowałeś kdelibs a później zaktualizowałeś QT lub GCC przez co teraz są problemy z kompilacją pozostałych części KDE.

Spróbuj przekompilować kdelibs i dopiero potem zacząć kompilować resztę KDE.  :Smile: 

```
emerge -1 kde-base/kdelibs
```

Pozdrawiam.  :Smile: 

----------

## Xywa

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> Prawdopodobnie zainstalowałeś kdelibs a później zaktualizowałeś QT lub GCC przez co teraz są problemy z kompilacją pozostałych części KDE.

 

Dokładnie. Dzięki za podpowiedź co do logów - tam wszystko było  :Smile: 

----------

